# Airfare to Kauai for Thanksgiving?



## spehar (Oct 25, 2009)

We have a week booked, and I have been following airfares from San Diego to get there, without much luck - they are staying so high. 

Any tricks or suggestions? fly somewhere else first? or is everything to Hawaii that week going to be that expensive


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2009)

We start looking for airfare really early, and usually book really early.  With a holiday week, I don't know that I'd expect it to go down much...


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you, perchance, mean Thanksgiving 2010?
If you mean this year... Ruh-Roh. At this late date, not only will seats not be discounted, but what had been "cheaper" seats will quickly disappear. Airlines know well that liesure-travellers rely on holidays for thier trips and will pay thru the nose if they must. If you are dead-set on going, bite the bullet. Its a shame really that more of us cannont travel during off-peak times.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2009)

It has to be this year - it's to early to see TG 2010 airfares...


----------



## spehar (Oct 26, 2009)

yup - I was stupid holding out over the last few months, thinking $750 was too much, and now way worse!
Last year we were able to snag some fares around $625 via LAX for the same week, so I was hoping to catch something.

Tied to the job schedule, so may have to pay much more this year.  Oh well, I just can't see giving up my precious vacation time on Kauii.


----------



## sailingman22 (Oct 26, 2009)

We use an Alaska Airlines companion ticket to fly to Kauai each year from Victoria, BC. Even with the yearly credit card costs, we save alot of money when traveling out of Canada. 

Using the dates Nov. 22 - Nov 30 Alaska Airlines lists a fare from San Diego to Lihue at $1002.82 for (2) tickets with the companion ticket code. I am not sure if you would be able to receive authorization for a Visa card and obtain the code at this late date for Thanksgiving but I would check www.alaskaairlines.com website and call Visa to see if they can get a priority rush.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 26, 2009)

*fares*

The longer you wait-the more the ticket will be.  The honest truth is - you never should have waited.  About the only thing you can do to lower your fare is to find some kind of discount (Entertainment books allegedly offer 5% off AA), find a discounter or consolidator, or be more flexible with your dates (can you fly on TG day for example).  You don't say what airline you usually fly or want to fly- that makes a difference as to what I could recommend.  But you should plan on buying your tickets today or tomorrow!! You are almost within the 30 day limit that some airlines use for airfares.


----------



## spehar (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks all.  

I know I goofed this year, probably just was luck last year on the lower fare.
Live and learn.

I will definitely get one of the tied in credit cards for the future.  Hawaiiian airlines seems to have a good one with a 25% discount one time deal, and a bunch of points for opening account.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2009)

spehar said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I know I goofed this year, probably just was luck last year on the lower fare.
> Live and learn.
> ...



Make sure you wait for a 20K point offer.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Oct 27, 2009)

Jimster said:


> . . . About the only thing you can do to lower your fare is to find some kind of discount (Entertainment books allegedly offer 5% off AA . . .



If you can find someone with a 2009 book, there is indeed a 5% discount on AA, good for flights through the end of this year.  Unfortuantely, the 2010 book only has a $10 per ticket discount.  -- Suzanne


----------



## JackieD (Oct 29, 2009)

Try this link for a sight I use frequently:  http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/prego;jsessionid=E454A0C63BAB8B3C25469117878DF06B

go to the month long search.  If you fly out of LAX and leave Thurs. the 19th or Sunday the 22nd the prices are better.  By adjusting the number of nights, the prices vary significantly as low as $534. Of course the flight times may not be very convenient but it could save a lot of money.

Good luck


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 29, 2009)

What are your dates?  How flexible are they?  Hawaiian Airlines is trying to fill flights, and has some great rates right now, especially leaving from LAX.  SAN departures are slightly higher.  But worth checking out?

www.hawaiianair.com

Dave


----------



## Blues (Oct 30, 2009)

SuzanneSLO said:


> If you can find someone with a 2009 book, there is indeed a 5% discount on AA, good for flights through the end of this year.  Unfortuantely, the 2010 book only has a $10 per ticket discount.  -- Suzanne



I have a 2009 book for Monterey.  Don't know if it has that coupon, but if it does, it's unused.  I'm willing to send it on if it's there.  PM me.

-Bob


----------



## Jimster (Oct 30, 2009)

*penalty challenge*

If you go to the AA website and play their "penalty challenge" you can get a promo code worth 10% off until the end of the year.


----------



## spehar (Oct 31, 2009)

Jimster,

I am not seeing the penalty challenge on aa.com - further hint on where?

Thanks, T


----------



## Jimster (Oct 31, 2009)

*10%*

Max M posted this on flyer talk- I am not sure if it is still active:

10% off AA.com Code for Playing AA Soccer Challenge Game 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more information, or to play the game, go to 
http://aa.com/soccer

Once registered, you will receive a welcome e-mail with a password that you can use to redeem their discount. The discount is a 10% off code for AA.com [mine wound up in my SPAM folder so be sure to check there after registering]

The offer applies to new reservations for one-way or round-trip travel on American Airlines, American Eagle, or AmericanConnection®, excluding other code share flights. Travel is valid from any American destination in the 48 contiguous United States to any American Airlines destination worldwide. Tickets must be purchased at AA.com or AA.com/espanol no later than 11:59 p.m. CT, Oct. 31, 2009. All travel must be completed by Nov. 27, 2009. Embargo dates are Nov. 20-25.

If you don't have an AAdvantage account you'll earn 1,000 miles for enrolling via the aforementioned URL. 
__________________


----------



## spehar (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes it is still active.  Gives you a 10%off for purchase by Nov. 30 for use this year, but blocks out main dates around Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## ginsun88 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Check United*

They're having a holiday fare sale.

SAN-LIH
Fri 11/20 - Fri 11/27    927.50
Fri 11/20 - Thu 11/26  571.00

LAX-LIH
Fri 11/20 - Fri 11/27   838.00
Fri 11/20 - Thu 11/26  481.00


----------



## Jimster (Nov 2, 2009)

*Holidays*

As you can see from the above post, if you can vary your dates a bit you can save alot of money.  There are some days that are just extremely expensive.  Go to ITA software and log in and using the monthly view to see which days are cheapest.  The truth is, however, if you want those precise days which everyone wants, you are going to pay handsomely for them.  That is why I got my tickets almost 4 months ago.  The prices will probably continue to increase as supply diminishes.  BTW while I didnt see it myself, I am told you can fly business/first class on Hawaiian for almost the same as you will pay for coach with other carriers.


----------

